# Gartengestaltungsprogramm



## windhoese (8. August 2004)

ich habe vor mir in meinen garten einen teich zu bauen aber möchte mir erst mal ein paar pläne machen kennt ihr so ein progi.?

MFG Windhoese


----------



## badbattlebird (10. August 2004)

Ich hab den: 3D Gartenplaner von Data Becker (Goldene Serie) müsste mitlerweile sehr günstig sein.
Auf der Homepage von Computerbild findet man noch ein anderes.

Falls es nur um Aufsicht-Pläne mit Linien und Maßen geht, ist das auch mit diversen  Grafikprogrammen zu erledigen. Corel, Photoshop usw.

MfG Birdie (Dipl.-Ing. Gartenbau)


----------



## badbattlebird (17. September 2004)

Das hier ist auch noch zu verwenden und kostenlos 

http://www.roomarranger.com/index.html


----------

